# Puppy Prefers Ice Cold Tile by Door in Winter



## MortGuo (Oct 29, 2015)

Fluffie is 10 weeks old and she's been with us for two weeks. We let her walk around the house in the day since my wife works from home and we put her in a crate at bedtime. 
She sleeps a lot during the day, and since she has access to any place in our house, she gets to choose her sleep spot. When she gets sleepy, she always prefers the tile by the door. It was OK when we got her but it gets pretty cold now in Boston(below 30 sometimes). Though we have heat on, the tile by the door is not much warmer than outside. Should we be worried? 
When we see her sleeping on the ice cold tile, we would move her to the crate. If she is very sleepy, she would fall asleep right away. But when she's not sleepy enough, she would just walk back to the door and keep sleeping there. 
We put our old bath towel in her crate. It is not too soft but at least should be more comfortable than the tile.
I know some dogs like it cool but Fluffie pushed it to ice cold. And she is only 10 weeks with her puppy coat. We are worried that she loves the cold tile too much, or should I say she hates the warmth too much?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  We need photos of Fluffie, we love puppy photos here. She wouldn't be seeking out the same spot on the tile over and over if she didn't love it. Chances are she has a nice bit of undercoat/puppyfluff and if your heat runs a lot the cold tile just feels good to her. I bet if you put a towel there, she would just use it as a pillow. As long as she knows she has an option, I wouldn't worry about it. You're smart to keep having her use the crate, as she gets older, your wife will need the option of keeping her out of trouble when she's working. So funny that she will get out of the crate to go back to the tile. What temperature is your heat set on?? Sounds like she must really be warm.

How is potty training going? Sometimes too much freedom can make it difficult to know if she's having any accidents. How wonderful that your wife is able to be home with her during the day - so much nicer for everyone


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I wouldn't worry about your little girl sleeping on the tile floor, my two adults love sleeping on the tile floors in my bathrooms, it's nice and cool for them. 

My girl's coat is heavier than my boy's, she is hot in the house if the temp is any higher than about 65. Sounds like your pup may prefer the cooler temps as well.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it either. When it is below 0 this January Fluffie will be snuggling on your lap for sure. 

None of our dogs have like towels or blankets in their crates, no matter what time of year. I put them in, but typically they push them to one side and lay on the plastic.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got Maiya in November. She "ran hot" as a puppy. She couldn't snuggle, be on the couch, or on the bed for more than a minute before she was hopping down panting. 

I would say she is "better" as an adult, but the house still needs to be around 60° if she's gonna spend anytime on the couch, a dog bed, etc. Although her coat is good for winter, I think it's actually more than is required and I'd take less in exchange for a dog more able to cuddle.


----------



## MortGuo (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you all for sharing your experience. 
I set the heat to 70 and from your relies, I realized it might be too high for our little girl. However, this makes me wonder how Fluffie will survive the summer if she hates warmth this much. Summer isn't long in Boston but it can get pretty hot. 
Potty training is actually going very well. Our girl learned to scratch the door and sit by it, waiting for us to put the leash on her. We never taught her this but she just picked it up for some reason. The only problem is she loves sniffing and chewing grass too much and she started scratching the door just to have fun outside. 
We keep her in the crate at night and sometimes carry her to the crate after she falls asleep in the day. The crate clearly isn't her place of choice to sleep in, but she learned to tolerate it. At first she would whine a lot when she wakes up in the crate. Now she just stretches a bit and goes back to sleep. If she really wants to get out, she just sits in the crate and use one paw to knock at the crate door. It is funny to see her knocking.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I think a lot of times a golden will choose a favorite spot for reasons other than just temperature. My bridge boy Buddy loved lounging on top of a snow bank when we were outside, but inside would always prefer to be "guarding" us by laying toward the entrance to whatever room we were in.
Duffy seems to prefer the corner of the bedroom so he can keep an eye on his people. Unless the cat is on the bed, then he's going to be between the cat and my wife.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't worry, if she gets cold, she'll move. When Hank was a puppy his favorite place was on the floor vents with the a/c on.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Mort, we got Maya in February of this past year. We live in Cambridge, MA and she absolutely loved the mountains of snow that accumulated. If your pup likes the cold (don't most goldens?) she'll have a blast when it starts snowing!


----------

